# The rack I built



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

The kicks were made using 45 degree bends. The spacing on the wall is 1.5 Inches. To find the spacing on the gutter I used the co secant of 45 degrees (1.41) x Spacing on wall which put me at 2 and 1/8 Center to center. The stub was bent first then kicked using Rise x Multiplier + Half OD. Bent on the rim notch. There is a total of 40 Conduits all kicked parallel. I'm a 4th Year Apprentice out of local 76.

http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m310/al13nw4r3/


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Looking good.

~Matt


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> I'm a 4th Year Apprentice out of local 76.


I just got the crap kicked out of me at the Western States Electrical Contest in Utah a couple weeks ago by a recent graduate of Local 76.

Greetings and nice pipe work!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Really nice work and every bend is perfect.. :thumbsup:

Are those compression EMT connectors going into the trough?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Are those compression EMT connectors going into the trough?


Yes, those are steel compression connectors, and insulating bushings - A plus in my book, I use them often where I dont have to as well.

~Matt


----------



## g_core18 (May 2, 2009)

Impressive work.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice work !


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice work but, I find it interesting that the wall the pipes came out of didnt have a gutter.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Where are the supports?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

While the pipe work looks nice, I noticed that the couplings didn't line up. I would have eliminated all the trig and just bent a bunch of 90's and cut to fit. Then all the couplings would have lined up and since I would have been done quicker, my tip jar would have been full.

I don't want to knock you, because you are an apprentice and the work looks good, but I would rather it look good and cost less.


----------



## wwilson174 (Apr 25, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Where are the supports?


 


Bob would have taped them all together!!!


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Excellent work!!! A great example of where a little planning made things go smoothly.

Can't wait to hear the negative replies about "pipe-art" and that there is no need to make it look that nice.

Keep it up.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

bill39 said:


> Can't wait to hear the negative replies about "pipe-art" and that there is no need to make it look that nice.


The negative commenters don't realize it doesn't take long to do that kind of work, because every time they tried it took forever and looked like crap at the end.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Where the boobies?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> Where the boobies?


Rack building


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for that.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

new line added to resume:
If you're looking for this sort of thing (link)?... then you better hire someone else.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks. Alot of pride in that work. 

Bob the conduit is supported about 18 inches above the gutter with strut. The Conduit is also supported on the other side of the wall. I assure you it's within code.

Know shorts - Do you mean back to back 90's? As far as the couplings being in a line that was done on purpose. It's a pain to tighten those compression couplings when they are right next to each other. So I moved them +2 +4 +6 +8 then +6 +4 +2 inches the other direction for somewhat of a triangle affect. They were fine to tighten after that, that was the whole goal behind it.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

also as some have mentioned it didn't take that long. The tip jar was a joke... they call me the Piano man aka Billy Joel now. lol

Also yes a gutter on that wall would have made a lot of sense. However the owners would not allow it due to the fire alarm panel being on that wall.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

That looks about six times better than anything I could pull off.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

This thread would be a lot more interesting if it were on a plastic surgeon's forum. 

By the way, nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Bob the conduit is supported about 18 inches above the gutter with strut. The Conduit is also supported on the other side of the wall. *I assure you it's within code.*



I will take your word for it but this picture sure makes it look more than 10' between supports.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I will take your word for it but this picture sure makes it look more than 10' between supports.


That one group does look like it has more than 10 feet between supports now that I look at it again. If it was me I would have dropped strut on all thread right across the middle and added levels as necessary to support each group. But I overkill stuff.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> If it was me


If it was me I'd fire both of you and get someone who could make the contractor money. 


:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HackWork said:


> If it was me I'd fire both of you and get someone who could make the contractor money.
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


Ok whatever


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> That one group does look like it has more than 10 feet between supports now that I look at it again. If it was me I would have dropped strut on all thread right across the middle and added levels as necessary to support each group. But I overkill stuff.


That was discussed. However we went up and the conduits were actually quite rigid. And again it is within code. And you get to see the parallel kicks in all their glory. I appreciate all the input. Good wiring gentleman.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> That was discussed. However we went up and the conduits were actually quite rigid. And again it is within code. And you get to see the parallel kicks in all their glory. I appreciate all the input. Good wiring gentleman.


I could also be biased cause of all that stock I bought in T&B/superstrut. 

:jester:


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

damn that's impressive. We started learning how to bend emt last week in school and it definetly requires lots of practice. After getting some hands on, it gives me a new respect for you experienced guys!


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

kawimudslinger said:


> damn that's impressive. We started learning how to bend emt last week in school and it definetly requires lots of practice. After getting some hands on, it gives me a new respect for you experienced guys!


Thank you. Yes it definitely takes time to get good. I still have lots to learn. I recommend focusing on accuracy first. The speed will come. Just pay lots of attention and ask your journeyman questions. There is also times when you have to turn off the "everything has to be perfect mode".


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Those pipes are awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> The kicks were made using 45 degree bends. The spacing on the wall is 1.5 Inches. To find the spacing on the gutter I used the co secant of 45 degrees (1.41) x Spacing on wall which put me at 2 and 1/8 Center to center. The stub was bent first then kicked using Rise x Multiplier + Half OD. Bent on the rim notch. There is a total of 40 Conduits all kicked parallel. I'm a 4th Year Apprentice out of local 76.
> 
> http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m310/al13nw4r3/


:thumbup:Good work looks great:thumbup:


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

al13nw4r3LC76;299530... accuracy first. The speed will come. There is also times when you have to turn off the "everything has to be perfect mode".[/quote said:


> Those two statements are correct sir.
> 
> Nice looking work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

It is nice to see quality work. Keep your standards high.

Cheers


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

If someone is taking the time to do work like that because that is what their employer wants then it is all good. :thumbsup:


If someone is taking the time to do work like that just to please themselves and get accolades from other electricians they may be screwing the company. 

Do the work the company expects, if their standards do not meet yours take it upon yourself to quit and find a company that appreciates that kind of work.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## Steve W (Dec 18, 2008)

looks really impressive, very professional i love seeing quality work.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Très bien !!

Even some of the European sparky will go crazy with that neat workmanship.

Not too often I did see that super neat like that.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

I would have been fired for the gutter above the panels.
My boss HATES that. "4 90's from the panel then you can do what you want."

I think the pipe work looks good not milked.

_keep up the math on it!_
With a couple measurement, you will be able too do the math at home, walk in and do you're bends faster and better looking then these HACKS that think they get there can 8 in 6. 




Did you drill holes in the wall for every pipe?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> I would have been fired for the gutter above the panels.
> My boss HATES that. "4 90's from the panel then you can do what you want."


Really? On a job like that I would have been mad at someone for _not_ using the gutter.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Really? On a job like that I would have been mad at someone for _not_ using the gutter.


It's all in the planing. 
thats my JOB (Keeps me busy).


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> It's all in the planing.
> thats my JOB (Keeps me busy).


Always a good thing.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> I would have been fired for the gutter above the panels.
> My boss HATES that. "4 90's from the panel then you can do what you want."
> 
> I think the pipe work looks good not milked.
> ...


Thanks. Yes I had to drill everything out each conduit. The Sheetrock was already up so couldn't be avoided. 

There are several thousand feet in the rack total. There are 50 conduits in it at some points. Some were spares that were dropped off. I had the privelege of doing the whole thing. Was fun. 

A lot of pride in it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> If someone is taking the time to do work like that because that is what their employer wants then it is all good. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> If someone is taking the time to do work like that just to please themselves and get accolades from other electricians they may be screwing the company.
> ...


I've never worked for a company that said "give me a sh*ty job". Most tradesmen take pride in their work and thats what makes them tradesmen.


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Can you post any pics of the panels?

Cheers


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Navyguy said:


> Can you post any pics of the panels?
> 
> Cheers


I will get some.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

JUST because I can't take the fact no one has said it.. nice rack!


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

[double post, sorry]


----------



## SPARK231 (Oct 13, 2010)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Thanks. Alot of pride in that work.
> 
> Bob the conduit is supported about 18 inches above the gutter with strut. The Conduit is also supported on the other side of the wall. I assure you it's within code.
> 
> Know shorts - Do you mean back to back 90's? As far as the couplings being in a line that was done on purpose. It's a pain to tighten those compression couplings when they are right next to each other. So I moved them +2 +4 +6 +8 then +6 +4 +2 inches the other direction for somewhat of a triangle affect. They were fine to tighten after that, that was the whole goal behind it.


 Looks great and I couldn't agree more with the compression fittings. That took some planning and the execution is great. Nice work. Most AHJ would accept the wall as support provided there were little slack around the pipes. IMO! :thumbup:


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

The work looks great kid...it really does. And as a side note.....it doesn't take any longer to do a nice job like that than to just throw pipe up and clearly when you are properly trained. that's exposed work it better look good. As to putting up back to back 90s instead of kicks???????

Its less bends with kicks easier to pull through. I do mostly gal so for me to make the couplings line up that's a lot of cutting and threading. Your doing great bro....the training shows...

Also remember when using the multiplier method the larger the angle the less your pipes will spread out after the kick coming down. Nice work!!!


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> I've never worked for a company that said "give me a sh*ty job".


Well consider yourself blessed. 



> Most tradesmen take pride in their work and thats what makes them tradesmen.


That is the problem, it is not our work it is the work of the person paying the bill.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Well consider yourself blessed.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the problem, it is not our work it is the work of the person paying the bill.


craftsmanship is out the window because of the almighty dollar i see.

there was a time when people would take pride in their work and make whatever they did beautiful. i guess in the age that we live in nobody believes in that anymore.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> The kicks were made using 45 degree bends. The spacing on the wall is 1.5 Inches. To find the spacing on the gutter I used the co secant of 45 degrees (1.41) x Spacing on wall which put me at 2 and 1/8 Center to center. The stub was bent first then kicked using Rise x Multiplier + Half OD. Bent on the rim notch. There is a total of 40 Conduits all kicked parallel. I'm a 4th Year Apprentice out of local 76.
> 
> http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m310/al13nw4r3/


Nice rack!! :thumbup:

Funny how in different trades a rack means a different thing..here's a rack in my cinema biz:

From top: AMX AXCENT3 pro controller, Dolby CP-650 Cinema Sound processor, DEVLCAM dual Video monitors, QSC DCM-1 Cinema Sound monitor, TPA TransCom Film Reader power supply, DTS-6D Digital Film Sound Player, Altec-Lansing Preamp (for 16mm sound), TPA TransCom Dubber interface, (2) Dolby CAT 363 Noise Reduction frames with CAT 300 SR/A Noise Reduction cards (for dubber sound).











From top:

DTS6D, Altec Preamp, TPA Dubber interface, (2) Dolby CAT 363, Denon DN-V310 Region-Free DVD player, Samsung BD-P1500 Blu-Ray player, RAXXESS Ipod dock, Sony HVR-M15AU DV/Mini-DV deck, Sony worldwide VHS deck, Denon AVR-3801Ci A/V receiver, rack storage drawer. 










The odd angle is because the rack is quite close to the film projector and space is tight:











I upgraded the equipment in the rack, but the original projector/rack/booth installation was done in 1997 by another (rival) contractor.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

mxslick said:


> Nice rack!! :thumbup:
> 
> Funny how in different trades a rack means a different thing..here's a rack in my cinema biz:
> 
> ...


 I must admit I have seen nicer racks!:jester:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

LOL so have I actually. 

The rack I built last September for the sister screening room at that location is better but has similar equipment. I think it looks better than the ones I posted above. But I'm biased. :whistling2:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> craftsmanship is out the window because of the almighty dollar i see.
> 
> there was a time when people would take pride in their work and make whatever they did beautiful. i guess in the age that we live in nobody believes in that anymore.


Not what I am saying at all.

What I am saying is that the level of quality, the level of craftsmanship should be left to the person paying the bills to decide. 

When someone only pays Wal-Mart prices they should not get the same quality and craftsmanship as someone that pays Neman Marcus prices.

Now if someone feels so strongly that they are a craftsman and must do more then what the job requires perhaps they should put their money where their feelings are and donate the extra labor it takes.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Not what I am saying at all.
> 
> What I am saying is that the level of quality, the level of craftsmanship should be left to the person paying the bills to decide.
> 
> ...


Yup. As I often say, not everyone drives a Cadillac. Some people can only afford a Chevy. If you're only selling Cadillacs no matter what, you're robbing the person that only wanted to pay for the Chevy.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Yup. As I often say, not everyone drives a Cadillac. Some people can only afford a Chevy. If you're only selling Cadillacs no matter what, you're robbing the person that only wanted to pay for the Chevy.


I also agree agree w/what you and others are saying about taking too much time just to make something pretty. That being said, on this particular pipe rack is it the kicks that apparantly make it too fancy and time consuming? For the sake of my post, forget the gutter for now (although I think it being there is a good idea because it allows for flexibility in future work). 

Knowing the formula to make the kicks turn out right takes no more time than laying out back-to-back 90's.

Unless there was a detailed drawing showing these pipe runs a person would have to take some time to think out the routing otherwise there would be all kinds of extra hangers and pipes criss-crossing each other (which = extra bends=extra j-boxes=more labor to pull wire).


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Well consider yourself blessed.
> 
> 
> 
> *That is the problem, it is not our work it is the work of the person paying the bill.*












that is the only way I can describe your insult to the trade.


Here, call the customer and tell him he did a hell of a job on that pipe run
http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m310/al13nw4r3/


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I agree with bob. I don't go above and beyond on quality when I'm getting paid for below and average. And since the client decides what they are willing to pay they are also dictating the quality they will get.


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I agree with bob. I don't go above and beyond on quality when I'm getting paid for below and average. And since the client decides what they are willing to pay they are also dictating the quality they will get.


if you get paid below the standard, thats your problem, workmanship should not be the victim:no:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

voltz said:


> if you get paid below the standard, thats your problem, workmanship should not be the victim:no:


Why not? If there is only so much time and money in a job, what are you going to do, work for free on your own time just cause you want to make the conduit look like something off the cover of EC&M? 

There is a time for artist work and then there is a time for throwing chit in to place (safely and to code though) so to speak.


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Why not? If there is only so much time and money in a job, what are you going to do, work for free on your own time just cause you want to make the conduit look like something off the cover of EC&M?
> 
> There is a time for artist work and then there is a time for throwing chit in to place (safely and to code though) so to speak.


Its not 'workmanship's' problem you under bid the job


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

voltz said:


> Its not 'workmanship's' problem you under bid the job


If the client wants the job done for $$$ and we have a way to do the job for $$$ and it's to code, and it makes a profit I'm down with it, if that means a rack built out of pre built 90*'s or EMT run right into 4 squares with no offsets or whatever then so be it.


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

very very nice job!


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

bushwickbill said:


> very very nice job!


???????????


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

bushwickbill said:


> very very nice job!





voltz said:


> ???????????


You're confused because bushwickbill is staying *on topic* and referring to the OP's pictures. :whistling2:


----------

